# Dirty Camps, cleanup?



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 1, 2011)

so i was wondering have anyone of you ran into a dirty camp and decided to clean it up?

im asking becuase theres a camp tht i stayed in a few times while i was in the area and a few months after i left everyone else did too. from what ive heard its a fucking mess from the ppl who were last there. 
the distance from the town is fine and there hasnt been problems with cops since its way in the woods. i was thinking of possibly cleaning it up this summer and having a nice camp. not only just to have a nice camp but it bothers me that they left it a fucking mess and they have no intention of cleaning it up. my way has always been whatever you take in you take out and leave as little trace that youve been there. anyways just wondering if anyone else has attempted to do this ?


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 1, 2011)

um of course other people have done this! I've been cleaning up homebum camps / hobo jungles since I was a kid. For sure, go back there and clean it up, it may send a good message to others to let them, know to keep it clean. good luck.


----------



## CardBoardBox (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea I've cleaned up after other people. If it's with a group I know i'll straight up get on their case about littering or breaking bottles or throwing cans into lakes or whatever 'cause there's really no fucking need for it at all. Not so much with strangers though, it's less of a hassle to just pick it up myself afterwards. I don't like to be surrounded by other peoples trash, and if I'm in the woods I wanna keep it how I found it otherwise whats the point?


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 1, 2011)

ya its been on my mind for a while now. i really cant stand ppl who reck camps and just leave em like tht. hopefully they do get the message cuz when im out there they wont be welcome unless they learn. 
im glad tht they are gone cuz once i clean it up ill have prime spot in the camp. which will be nice. theres already traps set up really well and good paths. once its clean it will be nice!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 1, 2011)

the one thing tht will suck tho is carrying it out its a good 7 miles out of town. see if ppl would have just put it in bags to begin with and then walked out with it every other day or so there wouldnt be garbage. i know tht they gave me the excuse " well it was a long stay out there so thats why its all up there" if they woulda took out garbage a few times a week it wouldnt be dirty.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah fuck those who disrespect the woods. I clean up other peoples trash when i can, or bury it or burn. I don't mean bury a chair somthing but like a bottle or a bag or what not. Earth mother respects those who respect her. Look at what she's done already for us already, a great land to see and explore and food when you need it . . But anything helps


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Feb 3, 2011)

very true. very true. i think a lot of ppl who leave trash think that things like wrappers, plastic bottles, plastic bags all that stuff just will eventually be composted and its not a problem. BUT it IS PLASTIC and does not go away! it stays forever. i once told someone to pick up a candy wrapper that they left on the ground and they just looked at me and said " dont worry about it, it will all just be composted anyways!" amazing how dumb ppl can be.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2011)

pack it in, pack it out.


----------

